# 8dio Intimate Studio Brass - Ghost Release Notes?



## carlc (Apr 11, 2022)

*I'm getting strange ghost notes with 8dio Intimate Studio Brass* 

Over the weekend I made one final purchase before the current sales end - I grabbed Intimate Studio Brass. I bought Intimate Studio Strings a few weeks back and I'm loving it, but the Brass library may have some scripting issues, unless there is something I am missing. From my limited use so far, Trumpet #1 plays an extra release note for many of the articulations in the Performance, Muted, and Effects categories. I noticed that Trumpet #2 does it in a few rare situations. I haven't played enough to map it all out, but it seems to be 100% repeatable for the given instruments and articulations.

In the MP3 examples attached here, I bounced the same MIDI region using Trumpet 1, then again using Trumpet 2. There are key switches in the MIDI region, so the articulations step through: "Legato", "Runs 5th Fast", "Runs Oct Fast", "Rips", and "Wah Short". You'll hear one instance where Trumpet 2 plays the extra note on the "Runs 5th Fast" articulation. Trumpet 1, however, throws the extra note in for nearly every articulation except (in this example) Legato. Towards the end of the audio clip for Trumpet 1, the ghost notes are really distracting and renders the instrument unusable. 

Is anyone else experiencing this? Any suggestions? I will also open a support ticket with 8dio and report back if I learn anything.


----------



## carlc (Apr 12, 2022)

Ok, please disregard, I can no longer reproduce the issue. The only thing I can think of that may have fixed things was a few reboot cycles. I was going to try a batch re-save, but it self-corrected. Must have been something going on with either my keyboard or the environment on my Mac.


----------

